# Record Collection



## Diablo (Apr 4, 2013)

So instead of looking for another forum and registering and having to do all that I figured I'd ask some of you guys here. My granddad passed recently and we have all gone through his house (which is FILLED with anything you can imagine) and pick out what we would like or just get rid of stuff. I found a couple cool things here and there, but I went into one room to find a 50-70 year old record collection with easily over 200 records. Now I asked all my uncles and no one wanted it. So with college in mind and the fact that I need to finance it, I figured I could take it and put it on craigslist and make a buck or two. Thing is I have no idea who any of these bands/singers are and how much these records are worth. I plan on going through every single one and writing down the album name and the artist and make a catalog of them.

My question to you guys is what are some famous singers or bands I should keep an eye out for that could maybe be worth a lot more? I already found the original soundtrack to the first star wars movie ever made. I'm also going to try and google what some of these could be worth. 

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Josh (Apr 4, 2013)

I have several hundred records in my collection. Last year I had twice that many but they're way too cumbersome to keep - especially when I can't possibly listen to them all.
Are they rock and pop records? Classical? Country? Lawrence Welk?
It'd probably be easier for you to tell us generally what kinds of artists you have. Use Discogs.com as a reference for how much a record is selling for. You can even sell them on that site too if you want.
The quality of the actual record comes into play too (no pun intended). You may need a turntable or at least a discerning eye to determine what kind of shape the record itself is in.


----------



## Diablo (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah I haven't had a chance yet to even start looking through them. From the looks of it they all look different in terms of genre. When I can start going through them i'll post them on here for you guys to look at.


----------



## Josh (Apr 4, 2013)

Just lay a bunch of them out and take a photo.


----------



## Diablo (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry if there facing the wrong way I did this kind of quick. Some are in crap condition and some aren't even opened 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Josh (Apr 4, 2013)

Those country records, Eddy Arnold, Merle, Willie, may be worth a few dollars each if they're in good shape.
Swing Era stuff, Glenn Miller, Lawrence Welk, Jerry Vale, classical, soundtrack (unless you recognize like Star Wars) etc type stuff you probably should just give to a thrift store, if they'll take it.
Is that a pretty random selection of what you have? You can lay them out 4 wide by 4 tall and take a photo, if you want.


----------



## Diablo (Apr 4, 2013)

I just went through a couple more, George Jones, Kitty Wells, Tom T. Hall were a few that were in good condition. That was only out of one box (I have five filled boxes). I'll take some more pictures and post them in a minute.




I'm seeing a lot of Willie Nelson, Kitty Halls, and Emma Lou Harris. So I'm guessing the rest will be mainly the same sort of singers or type of music, but there are literally hundreds more that I need to go through so who knows.


----------



## Josh (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a decent amount of country stuff!
You might do best to have a yard sale (pitch it to the hipsters) and charge a couple bucks per record...
A record shop will probably try to WAY undercut you and might not even take some of the older stuff.


----------



## Diablo (Apr 4, 2013)

Josh said:


> Looks like a decent amount of country stuff!
> You might do best to have a yard sale (pitch it to the hipsters) and charge a couple bucks per record...
> A record shop will probably try to WAY undercut you and might not even take some of the older stuff.



Yeah I was thinking either a yardsale or craigslist so hopefully that works!


----------

